# Going to my first house party



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

Got invited to my first house party. Chilled with some dude last night that I sort of knew from my freshman year last year that lived in the same dorm as me. He's an okay guy and everything. We had a had a few beers last night. He had mentioned that I was okay to to go to a house party with him.


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds good. Have fun!


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Smell good. Mint gum. And yikers, talk to people!


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

It was alright. I pregammed with two beers before with some people I know. I went there in a group to the party. It was at some dude's place outside TCU--it seemed like a dueplex complex. There was about maybe 15-30 people there for the party. I had a couple of drinks from 11pm to 2AM I think which ranged from Skyy vodka, tequilla, and some rum or whiskey and a few beers. I did talk to people there and sort of danced a bit.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Good stuff OP. 
Keep going to more parties and it gets easier


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Good luck

Drink a lot, your anxiety will decrease. Have fun.


----------

